# Onion Gratin TNT



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2012)

Fall is sneaking up on us  as well as the Turkey day Thanksgiving.And I won't have all the bounty from my garden so I'm starting with a tasty side I hope you will like. take 4 large onions and cut them into 1/2 " slices then you will need 1 Cup of Jaelsburg cheese, 1 Cup of half and half, salt and pepper to your taste ground mace to taste. Bring a large saucepan of salted water to boil. Drop in the onion slices and cook til tender.about 12 min.The slices should seperateinto rings as they cook. Drain in colander. Preheat oven to 375. When onion rings cool enought to handle, arrange half of them in a shallow2-qt. baking dish that has been lightly buttered Sprinkle with salt,pepper,mace, and half of the cheese Place the rest of the rings over the top and Once again sprinkle with, salt,pepper,mace and.the remining cheese.Now drizzle with the cream and bake 25-30 min til the cheese melts and the cream bubbles. Place under the broiler a min or two til the cheese lightly browns if you wish. Enjoy
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, Ma.  i printed out a copy to try.  I don't have mace, what seasoning would you recommend I use instead?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Ma. i printed out a copy to try. I don't have mace, what seasoning would you recommend I use instead?


 Hi Z, I'd use a  little nutmeg or just maybe some garlic powder. Just a little  or it could be left plain. Enjoy.
ma


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 4, 2012)

This looks tasty.    Is thanksgiving coming sooner to your neck of the woods than the rest of us.    I TOO have TG on my mind.  If I make some chicken with gravy this week,  I was thinking about making stuffing/ dressing to go along with it.  Just a little preview like yours. 

However,  I still have a good size hunk of Jarlsberg soooooooooo plans can change.  

Mace is the outer thinner shell from the nutmeg nut.  It's a little milder, which I prefer.   Either is good.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 4, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Ma.  i printed out a copy to try.  I don't have mace, what seasoning would you recommend I use instead?


Mace is the outer covering of the nutmeg "nut". The flavour is very similar, but more subtle. Use less nutmeg than the amount of mace called for.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 4, 2012)

Mmmm.  Sounds yummy, Ma!  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Mace is the outer covering of the nutmeg "nut". The flavour is very similar, but more subtle. Use less nutmeg than the amount of mace called for.


 My kids balk at mace but like nutmeg Go figure...but I use less nutmeg so it is lovely.  I love Jarlsburg what flavor. I'm pooped  right now have been baking all day. DH is working so I have the home and kitchen all to myself. I hoe you get a chance to try this it's so good, I got stuck with TG this year. since I was sick the last 2 the kids decreed it ma's stuffing and goodies day,  
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> This looks tasty. Is thanksgiving coming sooner to your neck of the woods than the rest of us.  I TOO have TG on my mind.  If I make some chicken with gravy this week, I was thinking about making stuffing/ dressing to go along with it. Just a little preview like yours.
> 
> However, I still have a good size hunk of Jarlsberg soooooooooo plans can change.
> 
> Mace is the outer thinner shell from the nutmeg nut. It's a little milder, which I prefer. Either is good.


 I love Jarlsburg and I'm looking for more way's to use it. 
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 4, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> This looks tasty.    *Is thanksgiving coming sooner to your neck of the woods than the rest of us.*   I TOO have TG on my mind.  If I make some chicken with gravy this week,  I was thinking about making stuffing/ dressing to go along with it.  Just a little preview like yours.



For us Canucks it is only 5 weeks away!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> For us Canucks it is only 5 weeks away!


 What are you planning Laurie. Turkey, duck,goose, chicken, red meat? It's gonna be turkey, home made stuffing made with home baked bread, 2 white and 1 wheat. chicken stock,celery, chopped, onion, chopped.mushrooms sauteed with the onions, celery, fresh chopped parsley, butter and the stock, salt and pepper what else you say, the onion gratin I posted today, my cranberry with oranges,  pumpkin pie, for Cade, chocolate for the rest or the kids, apple, and chocolate pound cake. Not sure what else havent decided on the appies yet sooo another post will follow.
ma


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 4, 2012)

Ma, I am not sure what we will be doing this year for Thanksgiving.  It is the first without Dad and we used to have a combo dinner with him and my sister for  Thanksgiving and my birthday.  My sister will be away so I won't be cooking for my family.

I am sure there will be a gathering at some point with members of DH's family as it will be the 2nd birthday of the first great-grandchild....a very important day, specially for my in-laws.  Because the family is so big we all pitch in on some part of the dinner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ma, that looks wonderful.  Copied and pasted.  Will be trying that.

I found delicata squash at the store today...yum!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 5, 2012)

onions,cream & cheese? simply can't go wrong with that combo...sounds deelish kades,definitely a keeper!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree, that's a wonderful dish, thanks Kades . In fact it reminds me (well yours is a more posh version ) of a dish my Dad makes and he just calls it cheese and onion . Sounds so simple but it's delicious .

Mace is a lovely spice , under used I feel , but gives a lovely warmth to a dish, so I look forward to trying this .


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds great Kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 5, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> onions,cream & cheese? simply can't go wrong with that combo...sounds deelish kades,definitely a keeper!


 glad you like it Harry.We do as well.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 5, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I agree, that's a wonderful dish, thanks Kades . In fact it reminds me (well yours is a more posh version ) of a dish my Dad makes and he just calls it cheese and onion . Sounds so simple but it's delicious .
> 
> Mace is a lovely spice , under used I feel , but gives a lovely warmth to a dish, so I look forward to trying this .


Thanks GQ I'd  wager your dad's is great.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 5, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds great Kades


 Thanks Kylie 
We love it and I think it will be a side for Thanksgiving.
kades


----------

